# كتاب Biomedical Instrumentation: Technology and Applications



## ymmb (24 سبتمبر 2009)

أريد (تحميل) الحصول على كتاب 
Biomedical Instrumentation: Technology and Applications 
وجدته في الإنترنت ولكن يحتاج إلى اشتراك أو يكون معروضا للشراء ، لكني لم أجده معروضا للتحميل المجاني ، أتمنى ممن يعرف موقع يوجد فيه هذا الكتاب للتحميل المجاني أن يدلنا عليه ، أو من يوجد لديه نسخة منه في صورة PDF مثلا أن يحمله لنا لنستفيد منه 

و مشكورين


----------



## Salah_Bizerte (24 سبتمبر 2009)

Moi aussi j'en ai besoin merci de donner un lien pour le télécharger


----------



## صقر الأردن (29 سبتمبر 2009)

لقد وجدته أيضا أنا في بعض المواقع لكنه معروض للشراء ، ومن هذه المواقع
http://www.chipsbooks.com/bioinst.htm
أيضا
http://www.amazon.com/Biomedical-Instrumentation-Technology-Applications-Khandpur/dp/0071447849

ويمكن أن تتصفح منه بعض المواضيع المعروضة على موقع جوجل بوك من خلال الموقع التالي
http://books.google.com.sa/books?id...ult&resnum=5&safe=active#v=onepage&q=&f=false

بصراحة الكتاب شيق جدا ، وهو بمثابة مرجع لكل مهندس طبي لمعظم الأجهزة الطبية ، وهذا الكتاب موجود لدى أحد أصدقائي فقد اطلعت عليه وقلبت بعضا من صفحاته ، ومن الجدير أن يتم تحميل كتاب مثل هذا الكتاب في الموقع ليستفيد منه جميع الأعضاء في المنتدى


----------



## ymmb (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا أخي صقر الأردن*

أخي صقر الأردن:
نعم هذه المواقع التي كتبتها هي بعض المواقع التي تعرض الكتاب لشرائه من خلالها ، لكنني لم أعثر إلى الآن على أي موقع يعرضه للتحميل المجاني منه.
اسم الكتاب :
biomedical instrumentation technology and applications
اسم المؤلف:
Raghbir Singh Khandpur


----------



## ymmb (1 ديسمبر 2009)

كنت قد سألت عن كتاب 
Biomedical Instrumentation: Technology and Applications
لكني لم أتلق أي رد شافي من الأصدقاء ، أرجو ممن لديه هذا الكتاب أن يدلنا عليه
وشكرا لكل الأصدقاء المتعاونين


----------



## ليدي لين (4 ديسمبر 2009)

اود المساعده ولكن كيف انا لدي هذا الكتاب hard copy


----------



## يسرى يعقوب (4 ديسمبر 2009)

فعلا الكتاب مفيد جدا وانا ايضا كنت ابحث عن نسخه الكترونيه لكننى لم اجد حتى الان


----------



## soma-20 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

جاري البحث ....


----------



## ymmb (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*Soft Copy*

شكرا لللأخت ليدي لين على اهتمامك بالموضوع ، و أود أن أسألك لو كان لديك نسخة من الكتاب كـ Soft Copy
إضافة إلى Hard Copy
فياريت تحمليها لنتمكن من الإستفادة منها 

وشكرا لكل من بذل جهدا للمساعدة


----------



## ymmb (11 مارس 2010)

*هل وجد أحد الكتاب ؟*

لا جديد إلى الآن !!


----------



## suzran (28 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## أسامة عبد (30 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين أثناء بحثي عن الكتاب وجدت هذا الموقع و أعتقد أنه مفيد
http://www.ebooksdownloadfree.com/request_ebook.php


----------



## ymmb (1 مايو 2010)

مشكور على الموقع الجميل


----------

